
Ask HN: What is the most hackable car? - jaxn
I am in the market for a new (used) car and a Tesla is outside my budget. I would like a hackable car that I can customize and&#x2F;or integrate with other systems.<p>My previous car (VW CC) had fairly limited functionality of the OBD 2 and CAN-Bus interfaces. It also didn&#x27;t have any radar sensors. However, it was open enough that I was able to install an android head unit that was a vast improvement to the stock experience in almost every way.<p>I am wondering, is there a hacker&#x27;s car. Something that is relatively open and will be a good platform for hobby upgrades, and more importantly, is likely to be supported by future projects from other developers &#x2F; companies in the next few years.<p>It seems like it may be possible that things like adaptive cruise control or self-parking could be an aftermarket reality in the not too distant future.<p>Maybe there are some HN car hackers that have a preferred platform?
======
jijojv
according to [https://commaai.blogspot.com/](https://commaai.blogspot.com/)
it'll be Definitely: Honda Civic 2016/17 with Honda Sensing (all Touring
edtion)

